# 5000 times thank you to JamesM



## nichec

*To Dear JamesM*

This is the first time I open a thread in this forum.....
So please forgive me if it's not beautiful enough somehow..
My own words fail me when I try to reach for all the senses..
But I still wish you can understand how much you mean to me
Your posts and your existence make EO forum feel like home..
We know you'll stay with us untill 5000000000000posts...
But we still want to thank you on this special day...
Because you have reached 5000 posts
*Congratulations, dear JamesM*


----------



## Trisia

Ummm... what more can I say? Nichec's gotta point 

Congratulations and, really, THANK YOU!

Your posts are great, and very, very reliable . It's a good thing there are plenty of them to go around...

...but we still want more !

Trisia


----------



## AngelEyes

*CONGRATULATIONS, JAMESM*
​*And the girls are right...you're always kind and helpful, both online and off.*

*You're one of my favorite posters. Please don't ever leave!*



*AngelEyes*​


----------



## tomandjerryfan

*Hip, Hip Hurray! 

5000 x 10 CONGRATULATIONS to JamesM...*
_*
For 5000 clear and helpful contributions to the EO Forum - always reliable, always there!

The forum *__*just *__*would not be complete without you, so we hope you do stick with us! *_
​


----------



## AWordLover

Hi JamesM,

It's a pleasure to recognize you for being both prolific and insightful.

Please keep up the great work!

AWordLover


----------



## dn88

...It is unbelievable how some great foreros can reach thousands of posts in a relatively short period of time. 
You are one of them, JamesM.
Please accept my congratulations, thank you for all your posts, they have always been a great help to me.
I am looking forward to your next ones and I hope you will double that number very soon. 

 Best wishes,

dn88


----------



## mgarizona

_Hut ab_, my friend. _Chapeau_!

(Here I can use whatever language I like, HA!!!)

It's so heartening to see that someone has even more time to waste than I do!

But what a glorious waste of time it is, no?

Congratulations!

Mike in Phoenix


----------



## JamesM

Thank you, all of you, very much!  It's a pleasure and a privilege to participate here.  I think I've learned more about the world in my brief time here than in all my years before I stumbled onto this wonderful place.

Please, keep teaching me, enlightening me, lightening me up, and challenging my blind spots.  We all have undiscovered ignorance,  and I'm happy to expose mine here and have it replaced with knowledge in such a warm and nurturing environment.  

As much as it's a cliché, I truly get much more out of this site than I put into it.  Every day I can't wait to find out something new, and it only takes a few minutes of scanning the forums to find out some new jewel about my language or others.  What a treat!

Thanks very much for the congratulations.  Looking forward to seeing all of you on the forums for a long time to come.  

- James


----------



## panjandrum

Cheers and good health to you, James.
It's always a pleasure to find a JamesM post.
Quizzical, curious, informative, insightful, human and gentle.
Great stuff - and let's have more, and more, and more ... ... ...


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Many congratulations, James.  I always enjoy your thoughtful posts and absolute refusal to be dogmatic.  I find they repay repeated reading and you've taught me a great deal.  Thank you very much.


----------



## elroy

You have an uncanny knack for providing spot-on answers, analyzing things from just the right angle, and bringing everyone's attention to that aspect of the sentence that we all somehow managed to miss.

Your presence in the English Only forum has become indispensable.  Your posts are as refreshing as they are thought-provoking, as beneficial as they are demonstrative of your genuine desire to learn and to help others learn.

Congratulations!


----------



## cheshire

James, you're a great sandbox! You've already got three felines admiring your contribution.
May the world echo with meows lauding you!


----------



## Thomas1

My sincere congratulations to the memeber of WR forum who always provides our community with superb posts enabling us to look at English from many angles. Chapeau bas, James.


----------

